# Swan Permits



## ZEKESMAN (Sep 14, 2007)

Does anyone know when the application period starts for swan tags Thanks Vic


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

Mid August...


----------



## humpyflyguy (Sep 10, 2007)

No need to worry this year, they cancelled the swan hunt for Utah. So no one needs to put in for the draw...      Yeah it will be mid to late august.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

$25 :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: o-|| o-||


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

What are the chances in drawing two years in a row? Is it possible? My buddy told me you have to have 2 points to draw. When I was a kid, we used to draw almost each year.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

It has been right around 1 in 2 odds the last couple years


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

it changes every year. the app numbers have went up the last couple years.


----------



## Mallardhead12 (Oct 17, 2011)

I drew one this past year with 0 amazing right, that was my second consecutive year of swan tags!


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

This will be my final year I ever hunt swans. I'm not about to pay 25+ dollars for a single big white stupid bird anymore. When it was 5-10 I was ok with it. Now its just getting rediculous.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Gee LeDouche said:


> This will be my final year I ever hunt swans. I'm not about to pay 25+ dollars for a single big white stupid bird anymore. When it was 5-10 I was ok with it. Now its just getting rediculous.


Great! Then the plan is working! :twisted:


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

When I started reading this thread, and saw the $25 post... It made me wonder how many people would fall by the wayside with this fee. Personally, I won't apply anymore... But I won't apply any less, either. I've had 3 swan permits in 25 years of waterfowling... It's just not my thing. But like everything else in hunting, I'm not shocked that the fee for a tag has gone up. It should be expected.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> [quote="Gee LeDouche":2ajv4wf6]This will be my final year I ever hunt swans. I'm not about to pay 25+ dollars for a single big white stupid bird anymore. When it was 5-10 I was ok with it. Now its just getting rediculous.


Great! Then the plan is working! :twisted:[/quote:2ajv4wf6]
Indeed! Muahahaha


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

Gee LeDouche said:


> This will be my final year I ever hunt swans. I'm not about to pay 25+ dollars for a single big white stupid bird anymore. When it was 5-10 I was ok with it. Now its just getting rediculous.


Matt how much coin have you put into that fanboat of yours??? I bet more than 25 bucks... I dont think 25 is enough.. how much is it to hunt a turkey? should be atleast the same. I think the next big whitie I shoot will be with a bow!!!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

At least Turkey hunting is challenging. I agree $25 is too steep for a Swan permit. I believe the fees were increased for Sandhill Crane and Grouse permits also last year. So where did the extra $30,000 revenue from Swan tags go? General fund? Hmmmmm...........


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

stuckduck said:


> Gee LeDouche said:
> 
> 
> > This will be my final year I ever hunt swans. I'm not about to pay 25+ dollars for a single big white stupid bird anymore. When it was 5-10 I was ok with it. Now its just getting rediculous.


 I feel the same way about bail buckets!!!!! When they were 2 bucks i bought a new one every season and when they went to $12.50. The $12.50 bail bucket is the last one i will ever buy o-||

On a serious note, i would put in even if it went to $100 but then again i enjoy chasing those" Stupid white birds".

Diverfreak


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

stuckduck said:


> Gee LeDouche said:
> 
> 
> > This will be my final year I ever hunt swans. I'm not about to pay 25+ dollars for a single big white stupid bird anymore. When it was 5-10 I was ok with it. Now its just getting rediculous.
> ...


in Oklahoma you buy a $25 general hunting license and turkeys are $10 a peice with a limit of 3. Sandhills cost just $3.50 for the federal fee and the limit is 3 a day. Utah's license/permit/tag system is a ripoff!

I don't know about you guys but I'm tired of the DNR/state raising fees and pissing the money away!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> in Oklahoma you buy a $25 general hunting license and turkeys are $10 a peice with a limit of 3. Sandhills cost just $3.50 for the federal fee and the limit is 3 a day. Utah's license/permit/tag system is a ripoff!
> 
> I don't know about you guys but I'm tired of the DNR/state raising fees and **** the money away!


Ya but then you have to live in Oklahoma _(O)_ Really, who wants that? :mrgreen:


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I would put in for this again ( i might have a point or so, can't remember) but I just have no idea how/where to hunt them, so probably won't.


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

These conversations always crack me up. Seriously you wouldn't pay $25 for the opportunity to harvest a Tundra swan...really? Just to put it in perspective...for the whopping $25 application fee to potentially chase swans you could intern get six gallons of gas or one box of decent shotshells or a quarter the cost of a decent shotgun choke tube or one dinner at a restaurant with the wife or a quarter of an acrylic duck call...I think you get the point. It's all in your priorities fellas. If you don't believe the value of a Tundra swan is at least $25 then you probably shouldn't put in plain and simple. I'd personally pay a pile more a year just for the honor.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Josh Noble said:


> These conversations always crack me up. Seriously you wouldn't pay $25 for the opportunity to harvest a Tundra swan...really? Just to put it in perspective...for the whopping $25 application fee to potentially chase swans you could intern get six gallons of gas or one box of decent shotshells or a quarter the cost of a decent shotgun choke tube or one dinner at a restaurant with the wife or a quarter of an acrylic duck call...I think you get the point. It's all in your priorities fellas. If you don't believe the value of a Tundra swan is at least $25 then you probably shouldn't put in plain and simple. I'd personally pay a pile more a year just for the honor.


As much as it pains me to say this.....I agree with Josh 100%. We are one of very few states that even have the opportunity to hunt the big white birds.



Mojo1 said:


> in Oklahoma you buy a $25 general hunting license and turkeys are $10 a peice with a limit of 3. Sandhills cost just $3.50 for the federal fee and the limit is 3 a day. Utah's license/permit/tag system is a ripoff!
> 
> I don't know about you guys but I'm tired of the DNR/state raising fees and **** the money away!


Then get your whiney arse back to hillbilly country and quit yer beechin. For such a tough guy, you do more belly aching than anyone I know. Move back to the Holy land of Arkywood or Oklahomer and help make Utah better one person at a time.


----------



## hotspot (Jan 12, 2009)

Joel Draxler said:


> [quote="Josh Noble":19ey9dvg]These conversations always crack me up. Seriously you wouldn't pay $25 for the opportunity to harvest a Tundra swan...really? Just to put it in perspective...for the whopping $25 application fee to potentially chase swans you could intern get six gallons of gas or one box of decent shotshells or a quarter the cost of a decent shotgun choke tube or one dinner at a restaurant with the wife or a quarter of an acrylic duck call...I think you get the point. It's all in your priorities fellas. If you don't believe the value of a Tundra swan is at least $25 then you probably shouldn't put in plain and simple. I'd personally pay a pile more a year just for the honor.


As much as it pains me to say this.....I agree with Josh 100%.



Mojo1 said:


> in Oklahoma you buy a $25 general hunting license and turkeys are $10 a peice with a limit of 3. Sandhills cost just $3.50 for the federal fee and the limit is 3 a day. Utah's license/permit/tag system is a ripoff!
> 
> I don't know about you guys but I'm tired of the DNR/state raising fees and **** the money away!


Then get your whiney arse back to hillbilly country and quit yer beechin. For such a tough guy, you do more belly aching than anyone I know. Move back to the Holy land of Arkywood or Oklahomer and help make Utah better one person at a time.[/quote:19ey9dvg]

Always a hater in the group!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

$25 limits the opportunity for some when they have to buy for their kids and their kids friends. $25 might be a bargain if your buying only one permit for yourself and not a bunch of other people. I for one hate increased fees of any kind, whether they are taxes, entrance fees, permit fees or inflated costs of any sort. 
There is one thing I would pay extra to see, Joel saying that stuff to Mojo's face! ;-)


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

Fowlmouth said:


> $25 limits the opportunity for some when they have to buy for their kids and their kids friends. $25 might be a bargain if your buying only one permit for yourself and not a bunch of other people. I for one hate increased fees of any kind, whether they are taxes, entrance fees, permit fees or inflated costs of any sort.
> There is one thing I would pay extra to see, Joel saying that stuff to Mojo's face! ;-)


Completely understand where you're coming from on the increase in costs however that's simply the way life goes. Heck I remember when I could fill my duck boat up for less than $20 and it'd last for weeks, unfortunately not anymore. I don't work for the same amount I did five years ago and I hope you don't either. As for the kids and having to pay for additional swan permits, that does create a bit of an issue however I'm sure there are quite a few neighbors that would gladly pay $25 to have their lawn mowed (heck I would...lord knows I've spent more and received less in the past..lol)

Ah shoot the smile on that kids face after gunning down one of those white 747's is worth 10 fold the cost of the permit, don't you agree?


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Josh Noble said:


> Ah shoot the smile on that kids face after gunning down one of those white 747's is worth 10 fold the cost of the permit, don't you agree?












Not my kids (ages 9 and 13) but shot from my boat. One of the best days out in the marsh last season.


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

Jeff Bringhurst said:


> [quote="Josh Noble":3otxaup0]Ah shoot the smile on that kids face after gunning down one of those white 747's is worth 10 fold the cost of the permit, don't you agree?












Not my kids (ages 9 and 13) but shot from my boat. One of the best days out in the marsh last season.[/quote:3otxaup0]

Yup...not worth $50...lol! Very cool Jeff.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Joel Draxler said:


> Mojo1 said:
> 
> 
> > in Oklahoma you buy a $25 general hunting license and turkeys are $10 a peice with a limit of 3. Sandhills cost just $3.50 for the federal fee and the limit is 3 a day. Utah's license/permit/tag system is a ripoff!
> ...


:lol: You and your little anti MM "crew" just don't like being called out on your BS, I'll let you in on a little secret, just cause I'm moving doesn't mean I will go away, and I made sure to get a couple more folks on deck to keep you crybabies honest.

You know I used to respect you, but now I realize that respect was misplaced. You are one of the biggest chickens s*its in this state! You like to smile to a person's face then run your mouth behind there back or on the internet.

I am a pretty rough old *******; ya'll ain't never seen me take a dislike to someone, you don't wanna be that person, bet that!!

oh yeah almost forgot, I don't live in hillbilly country, I'm from the Mississippi River Delta, next time maybe you oughta consult a map before confirming you lack of intelligence!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> Mojo1 said:
> 
> 
> > in Oklahoma you buy a $25 general hunting license and turkeys are $10 a peice with a limit of 3. Sandhills cost just $3.50 for the federal fee and the limit is 3 a day. Utah's license/permit/tag system is a ripoff!
> ...


 :lol: when I get settled in, you and tex give me a shout, "IF" you guys aren't afraid of a few tornados! :shock:


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

Josh Noble said:


> These conversations always crack me up. Seriously you wouldn't pay $25 for the opportunity to harvest a Tundra swan...really? Just to put it in perspective...for the whopping $25 application fee to potentially chase swans you could intern get six gallons of gas or one box of decent shotshells or a quarter the cost of a decent shotgun choke tube or one dinner at a restaurant with the wife or a quarter of an acrylic duck call...I think you get the point. It's all in your priorities fellas. If you don't believe the value of a Tundra swan is at least $25 then you probably shouldn't put in plain and simple. I'd personally pay a pile more a year just for the honor.


agreed! id pay ALOT more than $25 a year for the opportunity to hunt these birds. by far one of my most favorite waterfowl species to chase. we are very lucky to be able to hunt them in this state. if you dont like the new fee, fine. dont apply anymore. the competition for a tag wont be missed!


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I agree that it is a treat to be able to hunt them, my biggest complaint is the 25 dollars. What does the state do with the money to help the swan population? or to help make the experience better? it sure as hell isn't being spent on frag control or improving wetland conditions. All I'm seeing is them taking more money from people who want to enjoy this experience and giving nothing in return other than printing off a piece of paper that says they can shoot this special bird. Is the state doing something different now then when permits were free? How bout this idea. Spend your time and money however you want and I'll do the same.

One other thought. After you've had the experience of harvesting one or two of them then what's the point? I've taken my fair share of swans over the years and it really isn't that special to me anymore. I can check that off my "list" of waterfowl. Now days I'd much rather share the experience to harvest a swan who hasn't had the opportunity to or someone who wants to.



diverfreak said:


> I feel the same way about bail buckets!!!!! Diverfreak


No need to be a smart *** DF.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> There is one thing I would pay extra to see, Joel saying that stuff to Mojo's face! ;-)


+1


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

On the topic of having to pay $25 for your kids... Here is my take on that one...

Back in the 80's, this new thing called "Steel Shot" (new to me, at least... Heck, I was a punk kid) was made mandatory... and the price of shells skyrocketed. Right about the same time, I hit the age of now needing one of those "duck stamp" things. This was also at the time of the state also having a "duck stamp". SO... Compound all of that stuff... And dad couldn't afford to take all of us duck hunting anymore. But here I am, 20-some years later... Still as avid a waterfowler as I've ever been. 

My point is... You don't HAVE to put in for a swan permit for your kids. Trust me... The greater majority of the waterfowl hunters in Utah understand your financial crunch. $25 to me seems steep, but at the same time, knowing not many states get the opportunity to hunt them, $25 is also a bargain of sorts. As was mentioned earlier, I'm sure PLENTY of neighbors would gladly pay $10-15 to have their lawn cared for one weekend. 2 lawns, and the permit is paid for. It's all in perspective. But I'll tell ya right now... If you do put in for them, it looks like they'll have better odds, cuz people on here are droppin' off the swan draw train.


----------



## hotspot (Jan 12, 2009)

Gee LeDouche said:


> I agree that it is a treat to be able to hunt them, my biggest complaint is the 25 dollars. What does the state do with the money to help the swan population? or to help make the experience better? it sure as hell isn't being spent on frag control or improving wetland conditions.


The swan population is actually trending upward at approx 6%/yr. there is concern that they will reach the threat to there own habitat concerns much like the snow geese. I'm with you on phrag control! To me $25 bucks isn't all that bad. For our state to be one of the few to harvest them, I'll pay the money.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> bwhntr said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo1 said:
> ...


 I am more scared of the banjo. :mrgreen:


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> Mojo1 said:
> 
> 
> > bwhntr said:
> ...


They only use those over in the hills, over where I will be residing they prefer the calf/baby nipple treatment for you OSSer's!!!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

:shock: :shock: :shock: 8)


----------



## legironlander (Feb 6, 2008)

Gee you sure talk a mean talk when it comes to phrag control , So let me ask you this when was the last time you helped out on any of the projects that the DWR has going, I cant EVER recall seeing you at any of them , You moan and complain but yet you cant get off your lazy @%% and help out , When was the last time you got in your airboat ( when you are not trying to sink it ) and went out and did your own prag control ??? Or does the gas in that boat of your cost to much to go do anything but hunt out of it ?? I cant believe you have the nuts to complain about a tag costing 25 bucks when I know that gas in your boat and truck is at lest a 100 bucks every time you go out,You are a real piece of work man !! And the kicker is you still live at home !!! You just need to realize that the DWR is doing what they can with what they have, and I for one think that the guy's running our WMA's do a hell of a good job for what they have to work with , And I would pay ten times that amount if it would give those guys a pay raise that is long over due !!! And I have 2 boys that I hunt with and have no problem paying for there tags just to sit and watch them have a great time shooting one of those huge white birds WORTH EVERY PENNY !! I would also help any other kid out there to put in if they cant afford it . Like Josh said just dont eat out for lunch 3 times and you payed for your tag , Lords knows I could skip a few lunches and still survive . Troy


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> :lol: You and your little anti MM "crew" just don't like being called out on your BS, I'll let you in on a little secret, just cause I'm moving doesn't mean I will go away, and I made sure to get a couple more folks on deck to keep you crybabies honest.
> 
> You know I used to respect you, but now I realize that respect was misplaced. You are one of the biggest chickens s*its in this state! You like to smile to a person's face then run your mouth behind there back or on the internet.
> 
> ...


Congratulations, you've just won internet tough guy of the month!









In your honor I will be hosting a going away party for you.....the day after you move. OOO°)OO


----------



## captain (Nov 18, 2007)

A one day lift pass at Alta Ski Resort: $72.00

18 holes of golf at Logan River Golf course with a cart: $40.00

One ticket to a country music concert: $45.00

One ticket to the BYU Utah game: $115.00

One day pass to Lagoon: $44.95

Some people have their hobbies I have mine. When I look at the costs listed above I feel pretty good about the cost of a swan tag. Especially since it can take several trips to bag your swan and you only have to pay once to play. You had better believe that I would pay more than $25.00 to hunt swan.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Joel Draxler said:


> Congratulations, you've just won internet tough guy of the month!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Thats the best you comeback you can come up with??????? -_O

while you were planning that party, everyone voted, congratulations you won the award!!!!*[/b]









*and while you were busy coming up with that witty comeback we killed your all your ducks *










*after finding your parking spot, thanks for labeling it, otherwise we would have lost your trail!!!

*










:-|O|-:

you might want to stick to picking on Dustin, I'm way above your ability level!!!!









-_O- -BaHa!-


----------



## gooseguts (Nov 9, 2007)

That's the funniest thing I've seen in awhile!!! Go Mojo Go Mojo
Comeback Joel? o-|| o-|| o-|| 
Please keep this going I enjoy the lunch time entertainment!


----------



## Mallardhead12 (Oct 17, 2011)

First of all,


----------



## Mallardhead12 (Oct 17, 2011)

second of all, I don't put in, but I put in for my son. The joy is taking him out to hunt the darned things.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

We are fortunate to have a swan hunt in this state, and even with the increased fee I don't think it has deterred people from putting in for a permit. I believe around 4600 applicants last year put in for 2000 available permits.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

mojo, that was epic.... o-|| :lol: 

im feeling left out. i wanna play!! since it really hasnt been discussed in this thread YET...

my MM is faster and cooler than yours!!!!! and unless you have a MM, you cant get to all the good swan murdering spots!! canoes SUCK!

alright... carry on


----------



## ultramagfan2000 (Nov 27, 2009)

Where in the heck is the popcorn eating smiley icon when you need it?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)




----------

